#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύνταξη Πράξεων Τακτοποίησης και Αναλογισμού και Σύνταξη Διορθωτικών Πράξεων Εφαρμογής

## Xάρης

Τις σημειώσεις του σεμιναρίου που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ τον Νοέμβριο του 2012 με τίτλο:
"Σύνταξη Πράξεων Τακτοποίησης και Αναλογισμού και Σύνταξη Διορθωτικών Πράξεων Εφαρμογής"
μπορείτε να τις κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ**.

Περιεχόμενα:
Πράξη Τακτοποίησης Αρτιότητα (Εισηγητές: Π.Φαρμάκη, Κ. Χατζορόδου-Νικολοπούλου)Πράξη Αναλογισμού Αποζημίωσης (Εισηγητές: Π.Φαρμάκη, Κ. Χατζορόδου-Νικολοπούλου)Πράξεις Εφαρμογής (Εισηγητές: Π.Φαρμάκη, Κ. Χατζορόδου-Νικολοπούλου)Συνοπτική Νομοθεσία (Εισηγητές: Π.Φαρμάκη, Κ. Χατζορόδου-Νικολοπούλου)Πρότυπο Πινάκων (Εισηγητές: Π.Φαρμάκη, Κ. Χατζορόδου-Νικολοπούλου)
*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

* Έχω δημιουργήσει ένα pdf με όλες τις εισηγήσεις και σελιδοδείκτες και επεξεργάστηκα το excel ώστε να είναι πιο λειτουργικό και όμορφο.

----------

kotsiasa, P.A.

----------

